# Simple small diy pen lathe?



## Split (Aug 21, 2013)

Is there way to make a small lathe to turn some pens I don't want to spend too much. I was wondering if anyone has used a router to make one or a rotary tool? I have seen a little bit of information about turning a pen on a drill press but nothing in detail if anyone can direct me towards any more info I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## alexdom_89 (Feb 11, 2012)

Harbor freight mini wood lathe is probably your cheapest route I've had mine for about 2 years now and it works everytime I hit the switch!! I belive I paired arount 90 bucks


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

As I said on another post today why not build your own? It's not hard especially since you only want to make some pens.
MIKE


----------



## badcrayon (Jun 1, 2013)

If you have a drill press you can make a jig to turn pens on the vertical.


----------



## Kenbu (Apr 2, 2013)

Craigslist may be another alternative for you. I see small lathes for sale all the time for under $100.

Ken


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The lathe is the cheap part; you'll spend a lot more on tools and accessories.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://woodworker.com/tompkins-turner-package-mssu-900-307.asp


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Good catch Loren.
Did you ever use this setup yourself?
Looks like it would work for pens.

Grizzly makes a little starter lathe/disk sander that you mount a drill in for the power head.
Sells for about $55 I think.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Why not get yourself a little used lathe if possible for around $100 or thereabouts you will need a pen mandril and a few gouges ,chisels etc and some sandpaper and finish like wax or better friction polish then kits ,wood you will probably have .Now once you make all this initial layout apart from sundries and penblank kits you will be ok for years it's a good hobby advertise and try to find someone who is giving up pen turning due to lack of enthusiasm time etc you will then get a complete package deal.I wish you were nearer me I would offer you lots of practical help. Alistair


----------

